# Ernie Reyes: Thoughts and opinions



## Tarot (Jan 3, 2006)

During my search for a new instructor and school, I have come across two Ernie Reyes schools in my area.  Does anyone have an opinion on these schools?  Since it seems to be a chain, will I be able to get a good education there?  Is each school run independently, therefore having it's own styles?  Or is each school supposed to run the same way?  I did do a search before posting, but I didn't find too much information on the school and what it teaches.

My options in my area are limited and I will be going to each school to gather information and to speak with instructors to form an opinion.  But I am curious if anyone has any experience with these schools and what opinions/advice you may have.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't know anything about this particular chain; but as a rule, I am wary of chains. Definitely, look at all options in your area.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 4, 2006)

Ernie Reyes is rather famous, his students are some of the top performers out there.  It's showy stuff though, so by top performers I mean Hollywood style preformers.

Cynthia Rothrock, Ernie Reyes jr. are too names that come to mind of hand.

His demo team (The West Coast Action Team) is quite the show.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 4, 2006)

They were extreme before the XMA fad.  Good martial arts.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 4, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about this particular chain; but as a rule, I am wary of chains.


 
Seconded. Your best bet is to check the place out yourself and see if it's what you're looking for in an art and a school. Good Luck.


----------



## Pacificshore (Jan 4, 2006)

Can this be of some help?

http://www.erniereyes.com/html_documents/association/association.asp


----------



## Tarot (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  I'm a bit wary of chain schools as well, which is why I thought I would ask here for opinions to go along with my assessment when I visit them.   I hope they don't end up being really showy because I'm looking to learn self-defense, not learn how to entertain.

Pacificshore, I did come across that when I was researching them.  The only thing is that it doesn't tell me what discipline they teach, only that they teach martial arts.  I guess I'll find out more if I get to speak with someone.  I'm currently having trouble contacting someone at the school.


----------



## still learning (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello,  You will have to decide is this the direction you want to go in?  Find out the cost?   is there cheaper schools nearby?

Trust your instincts before you decide?
Find one school that is close to home....
Judo is good?   lots of contact here...learn faster...

Just my thoughts here......Aloha


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 6, 2006)

> Trust your instincts before you decide?


  damn good advice

chain schools can be good or bad it depends on the instructor and what he actualy teaches.  
Check to see how many  generations he is removed from the top instructor and how much training he has had with him and anyone else.. Watch a few classes and decide if it is for you then find out the costs and if there are long term contracts  then make your decission


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ernie Reyes is a well known practitioner, as for his chain of school they put on a great show at events, like one said they where XMA before XMA. My advise is like most spend some time checking out there programs and see if it is what you would like in mA training, gut means everything in MA.
Terry


----------

